# Fertige Vorfächer



## ex-elbangler (10. März 2005)

Moin,|wavey:

da ich im April an die Ostsee fahre,:z  


blättere ich gerade im ASKARI, was ich noch alles brauche.

Dort gibt es ja die verschiedensten Brandungsvorfächer Platte/Dorsch.

Nun meine Frage was haltet ihr von solchen Fertig-Vorfächer???
Kosten ja nur 1,50 euro. Taugen die was????

Oder sollte ich mich lieber im selber binden probieren????|kopfkrat


----------



## Palerado (10. März 2005)

*AW: Fertige Vorfächer*

Also aus meiner (bescheidenen) Erfahrung kann ich nur sagen dass selber bauen besser (aber nicht billiger) ist.

Ich habe meist besser gefangen als die Kumpels mit den gekauften.
Ich hatte weniger Probleme mit Abriss oder dergleichen.


----------



## Rosi (10. März 2005)

*AW: Fertige Vorfächer*

Kannste bestellen und dann auseinander nehmen. Meist ist zu viel Krempel dran und die Knotenenden sind zu lang. Wenn du noch Vorfachmono hast und dir ein paar Haken bestellst, kannst du gut selbst basteln. Geh mal auf die Seite vom Meeresangler Schwerin. Dort ist alles genaustens erklärt. Den Perlenkrempel verteilst du dann auf mehrere Vorfächer. Basteln macht Spaß!!

Es kann allerdings auch sein, daß die Versandkosten das ganze nicht preiswerter machen.


----------



## MichaelB (10. März 2005)

*AW: Fertige Vorfächer*

Moin,

wie schon vorher geschrieben, lass das Zeugs mal lieber bei Ascari im Shop, meist taugen die fertigen Brandungsvorfächer nix bis gar nix |uhoh: 

Im Montagenforum und auf der Seite vom Meeresangler_Schwerin sind jede Menge gute Tipps zum Selbstbau #h 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## ex-elbangler (10. März 2005)

*AW: Fertige Vorfächer*

Danke schonmal für die schnellen Tipps, 

dan werde ich die wohl bestellen und wenn ich das richtig gelesen habe(in einem anderen 
Thread)
 wird meist mit längeren Seitenarmen gefischt, oder????????

Versandkosten ist egal, da kommt eh noch mehr dazu,


----------



## ex-elbangler (10. März 2005)

*AW: Fertige Vorfächer*

@MB

aber die perlen und son Zeugs kann ich ja verwenden, oder?????

einzeln bekomm ich die doch auch nicht billiger?????


----------



## MichaelB (10. März 2005)

*AW: Fertige Vorfächer*

Moin,

klar kann man die meist viel zu großen und zu bunten Perlen verwenden, aber wozu? 
Außerdem kosten dann drei Perlen den Preis eines fertigen Vorfaches und damit sind sie definitiv teurer als normal.

Gruß
Michael


----------



## ex-elbangler (10. März 2005)

*AW: Fertige Vorfächer*

also nur einzelteile Holen und mir die Zeit auf Arbeit mit Vorfach binden versüssen.

Da wird sich mein Chef freuen, 

muss mich ja beeilen, april ist ja bald.


----------



## MichaelB (10. März 2005)

*AW: Fertige Vorfächer*

Moin,





			
				ex-elbangler schrieb:
			
		

> mir die Zeit auf Arbeit mit Vorfach binden versüssen.
> Da wird sich mein Chef freuen


 Wenn einer meiner Jungz das wagen würde... ich glaube eine rituelle Ent-Eierung ist die angemessene Züchtigung |rolleyes 

Gib lieber einen Taler mehr aus für einen g´scheiten Grundstock an Perlen, Clipsen und Wirbeln, das ist immer besser, als sich auf Ascari-Schrott zu verlassen und im Endeffekt doch nur drauf zu zahlen - in dem Moment, wo Du das Geraffel genervt entsorgst und Dir doch das richtige Zubehör kaufst #h 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Hummer (10. März 2005)

*AW: Fertige Vorfächer*



> also nur einzelteile Holen und mir die Zeit auf Arbeit mit Vorfach binden versüssen.



Ich will Deinen Job!:q

Petri

Hummer


----------



## ex-elbangler (10. März 2005)

*AW: Fertige Vorfächer*



			
				MichaelB schrieb:
			
		

> Moin, Wenn einer meiner Jungz das wagen würde... ich glaube eine rituelle Ent-Eierung ist die angemessene Züchtigung |rolleyes
> 
> 
> Gruß
> Michael


 

Vielleicht würden Dir deine Jungs die Vorfächer basteln, dann bräuchtest du das nicht machen,:m 

wie lang sollten die Seitenarme sein???
Bei richtig heftiger Brandung und bei Ententeich?????


----------



## Rosi (10. März 2005)

*AW: Fertige Vorfächer*

Die Länge der Seitenarme ist unterschiedlich. Bei wenig Brandung länger, bei viel Welle max 26cm. Sonst hast du nur Tüdel.

Wenn du selber knüpfst und nicht so groß bist, dann binde lieber kürzere Vorfächer, max 1,20m. Das wirft sich besser.


----------



## ex-elbangler (10. März 2005)

*AW: Fertige Vorfächer*

@Hummer 

kannste gerne Haben

ich arbeite bei -28°C und nur Nachts,

da hat man schon mal ein wenig zeit,für sowas, wenn man die Arbeit recht zeitig fertig hat.


----------



## Micky (10. März 2005)

*AW: Fertige Vorfächer*



			
				ex-elbangler schrieb:
			
		

> arbeite bei -28°C und nur Nachts



HARDCORE-VORFACHBINDEN... :g #6


----------



## ex-elbangler (10. März 2005)

*AW: Fertige Vorfächer*



			
				Micky schrieb:
			
		

> HARDCORE-VORFACHBINDEN... :g #6


 
Richtig , bin für alle Wetterverhältnisse gerüstet.




Ich war gerade im Keller, hab von alten Vorfächer noch Perlen gefunden.


Kleine bunte, selbstleuchtende, die nehme ich auf jeden Fall.


und grössere ca. 1,5cm durchmesser, sind die zu gross???


----------



## Rosi (10. März 2005)

*AW: Fertige Vorfächer*

Wenn das Leuchtperlen sind, kannst du die in dunklen Nächten verwenden. Aber nicht genau über dem Haken anbringen und nur eine Perle je Vorfach. Ich binde die großen manchmal an die obere Mundschnur. Mittig.


----------



## ex-elbangler (10. März 2005)

*AW: Fertige Vorfächer*

Ne Leuchtperlen sind das nicht.

Leuchtperlen hab ich nur kleine,

ich baue einfach mal einfach mal 1-2 Vorfächer und stelle die mit bild hierhinein und dann könnt ihr mir ja sagen was ich falsch gemacht habe, oder nicht.

So wie ich mitbekommen habe, nur 1-2 Perlen überm Haken, oder????


----------



## Rosi (10. März 2005)

*AW: Fertige Vorfächer*

Ja und schneide die Enden der Schnur am Haken recht kurz, sonst zerreißt es gleich die Wattis. Ei klitzekleines Stück kann übergucken, weil dann der Wurm nicht so sehr rutscht.


----------



## sunny (10. März 2005)

*AW: Fertige Vorfächer*

Ist eigentlich schon alles gesagt worden.

Lass das bloß sein mit den fertigen Vorfächern. So hab ich auch mal angefangen. Letztendlich habe ich sie doch weggeworfen und selber gebunden.

Zieh dir die Seiten von Meeresangler-Schwerin rein und viel Spass beim Basteln.

sunny #h


----------



## Katze_01 (10. März 2005)

*AW: Fertige Vorfächer*

Moin


Ich kann Sunny nur zustimmen.

Gehe auf die Seiten vom meeresangler oder kauf dir das extraheft von

Rute und Rolle

73 Montagen für Meeresangler

Ist ganz gut


----------



## Palerado (10. März 2005)

*AW: Fertige Vorfächer*

Wobei man eines nicht vergessen sollte.
WEnn man das Brandungsangeln nicht oft betreibt und nur 1 oder 2 mal am Meer angeln will dann reichen gekaufte Vorfächer alle mal aus.

Die von Askari müssen es aber trotzdem nicht unbedingt sein.


----------



## Katze_01 (10. März 2005)

*AW: Fertige Vorfächer*

Moin


@ Palerado

Hast natürlich recht, 
wenn man nur einmal oder zweimal in die brandung geht, 
reichen die Dinger wohl!!

Aber nicht zu vergessen:

Brandungsangeln - Suchtgefahr


----------



## Palerado (10. März 2005)

*AW: Fertige Vorfächer*

Das brauchst Du mir nicht zu erzählen 
Leider komme ich aufgrund diverser Problematiken nicht öfter als 1-2 mal pro Jahr dazu


----------



## ex-elbangler (10. März 2005)

*AW: Fertige Vorfächer*

Danke, Danke und nochmals Danke,

ich werde morgen mal anfagen zu Basteln und dann die Vorfächer mal reinstellen und dann 

könnt ihr mir verbesserungs Vorschläge geben.


Ich habe ja auch vor öfters in die Brandung zu fahren.


----------



## haukep (10. März 2005)

*AW: Fertige Vorfächer*

Ich binde nur selber, so kann ich mich auf jeden Knoten und auf die Schärfe des Hakens verlassen, das verarbeitete Material ist bei mir absolut hochwertig. Meiner Meinugn nach sind die einzigen Vorfächer, die man kaufen und ruhigen gewissens verwenden kann, die von D.Eisele, für ca. 7-14 Euro das Stück. Meine Vorfächer haben einen reinen Materialwert von ca. 5-8 Euro, je nachdem welche Vorfachart man betrachtet...


----------



## Angelfiete2001 (10. März 2005)

*AW: Fertige Vorfächer*

Die gekauften von Zebco finde ich auch noch ganz Ok.
Aber extrem teuer 8-12 Euro |gr: .
Sind mit feinen Materialien ausgestattet

Ich binde aber selber, macht Spass, spart Geld und man kann binden wie man sich seine Vorfächer vorstellt.


----------



## haukep (10. März 2005)

*AW: Fertige Vorfächer*

Ich habe die von Zebco noch nie probiert, aber überhaupt habe ich das letzte Vorfach vor 6 Jahren oder so gekauft...


----------



## MichaelB (10. März 2005)

*AW: Fertige Vorfächer*

Moin,

kann mal jemand das 





> wenn man nur einmal oder zweimal in die brandung geht,reichen die Dinger wohl!!


 oder auch 





> man das Brandungsangeln nicht oft betreibt und nur 1 oder 2 mal am Meer angeln will dann reichen gekaufte Vorfächer alle mal aus.


 erklären? |kopfkrat 

Was soll an Schrott gut sein wenn man ihn nur ein paar mal benutzt? Ich meine, daß man grad wenn man nur selten Gelegenheit zu etwas hat, sich nicht mit minderwertigem Krams herum ärgern sollte, zu schnell ist die Lust futsch |uhoh: 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Katze_01 (10. März 2005)

*AW: Fertige Vorfächer*

Moin


@ MichaelB

Klar, du hast schon recht mit dem minderwertigen Krams,

Ich ging von einem kurzen Aufenthalt aus, halt mal reinschnuppern ins Brandungsangeln.

Ich flechte alles selbst und ich glaub dir geht es nicht anders, 

ich verlasse mich nur sehr ungern auf andere wenn es um Tackle geht!!!

Wenns reisst bin ich selbst Schuld.


----------



## haukep (11. März 2005)

*AW: Fertige Vorfächer*

Micha hat vollkommen recht und wie ich weiß legt er auch viel Wert auf Qualität, das habe ich ja beim, SCADW gesehen #6
Gruß aus Plön  |wavey:


----------



## MichaelB (11. März 2005)

*AW: Fertige Vorfächer*

Moin,

mit der Qualität ist das ja ganz einfach, sie ist günstiger als Schrott - weil man nur _*einmal*_ investieren muß #h 

Gruß
Michael

P.S.: als ich früher noch beruflich und privat mit Rennsport und Motorrädern beschäftigt war mußte ich auch erkennen, daß schlechtes Werkzeug nur was für ganz fleißige Leute ist


----------



## Palerado (11. März 2005)

*AW: Fertige Vorfächer*

Wenn ich überlege dass jemand vielleicht einfach mal für ein oder 2 Abende im Familienurlaub in die Brandung will finde ich schon dass es dafür vernünftige Sachen in den Fachgeschäften vor Ort gibt.
Sicherlich nicht so toll wie selbst gebaut, aber auch nicht so sch... wie die von Askari.

Andererseits ist er nach den1-2 Abenden eh infiziert von daher kann er sich die Sachen auch gleich vorher kaufen.


----------



## hd-treiber (11. März 2005)

*AW: Fertige Vorfächer*

Spare auf alle Fälle nicht an den Haken, sonst hast Du nicht viel Spaß dran!#6


----------



## ex-elbangler (11. März 2005)

*AW: Fertige Vorfächer*

So habe jetzt gerade mal ein Vorfach gebunden(nicht auf arbeit, hatte zuviel Stress):c 

Ist nur ein Probevorfach, hab keine vernüftigen Butthaken bekommen,

also her mit Verbesserungsvoschlägen 

ich hoffe man erkennt auf dem Bild auch was.


----------



## Palerado (11. März 2005)

*AW: Fertige Vorfächer*

Sieht man leider nicht wirklich gut.
Mach doch lieber eine kurze Skizze. Dann sieht man besser was Du getan hast.


----------



## ex-elbangler (11. März 2005)

*AW: Fertige Vorfächer*

Ich glaub auf den sieht man ein wenig mehr.


----------



## Palerado (11. März 2005)

*AW: Fertige Vorfächer*

Stimmt da erkennt man schon mehr.
Mach doch bitte von den wichtigen Punkten noch Detailaufnahmen.
Verbindung obere Mundschnur, Verbindung untere Mundschnur und den Bereich wo das Blei sitzt.

Du hast unten einen Impact Shield verwendet wenn ich mich nicht täusche.
Bei denen hatte ich immer wieder das PRoblem dass sie nicht ausgelöst haben, ausser wenn ich sie für Liftmontagen verwendet habe. 
Bei Liftmontagen funktionieren sie sehr gut wie ich finde.


----------



## ex-elbangler (11. März 2005)

*AW: Fertige Vorfächer*

Details kommen gleich.


----------



## ex-elbangler (11. März 2005)

*AW: Fertige Vorfächer*

Hier sind die Detailbilder:


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (11. März 2005)

*AW: Fertige Vorfächer*

Moin, ich schubs euch mal ins Montagenforum.


----------



## ex-elbangler (11. März 2005)

*AW: Fertige Vorfächer*

#6 Na gut

Danke#6


----------



## Klaus S. (11. März 2005)

*AW: Fertige Vorfächer*



			
				ex-elbangler schrieb:
			
		

> Hier sind die Detailbilder:


 
hi, auf Bild 3 muß beim Shield noch eine Perle vor und ein Stopper für die Perle sonst kann der Haken nicht auslösen sondern das Shield rutscht nur nach oben. Du mußt auch auf die richtige Länge der Mundschnüre achten (aber ich denke mal das du das hast). Ansonsten sind die Vorfächer doch OK.

Gruß
Klaus S.


----------



## MichaelB (11. März 2005)

*AW: Fertige Vorfächer*

Moin,

@ex-elbangler: gestern noch in Gedanken bei Ascari und jetzt am Knüpfen - und das sieht ja wirklich schon gut aus #6 

Ich favorisiere Ein-Haken-Montagen als Lift oder Nachläufer und binde das Ganze dann als Durchlaufmontage, so bin ich nicht auf zentimetergenaue Mundschnurlänge angewiesen.

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Rosi (11. März 2005)

*AW: Fertige Vorfächer*

Das sieht gut aus. Sogar mit Shield!  Was sind das für Stopperperlen an der Stelle, wo die Mundschnur abgeht? Die müssen allerhand Druck aushalten. Einfache Perlen brechen sofort durch und der Seitenarm rutscht hoch und runter. Es sieht aber so aus, als wären die richtig.


----------



## ex-elbangler (12. März 2005)

*AW: Fertige Vorfächer*

So dann werde ich mich mal an einer Nachlaufmontage zu schaffen machen|kopfkrat ,


Die Stopperperlen sind, die von solchen Gummistoppern die dazwischen sind.



Ich werde dann meine erste Nachlaufmontage auch mal reinstellen



Stopper und Perle sind vorm Schild angebracht:m


----------



## ex-elbangler (12. März 2005)

*AW: Fertige Vorfächer*

So hab jetzt meine Nachlaüfermontage auch fertig.#6 

Musste ein wenig anders bauen, weil Gemini Rig Clip und so was, gibt es bei meinem Händler nicht.

Ich denke so geht´s aber auch.|uhoh: 

Ich warte auf Verbesserungsvorschläge.

Was haltet ihr von so Perlen mit Flügeln dran???|kopfkrat


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (12. März 2005)

*AW: Fertige Vorfächer*

Moin,
Es ist nicht richtig zu erkennen aber es sieht so aus das du Hauptschnur und Mundschnur im Einhänger angeknotet hast. Wenn ja, ist das nicht richtig. Die Hauptschnur muß durch den Wirbel durchgefädelt werden und die Mundschnur an einen Extrawirbel dahinter. Das ist damit auf der Mundschnur auch Spannung drauf ist Beim Wurf sonst fluppt die Schnur aus den Haltern rus.
Und dann versuch dir unbedingt Gemini Rig Clips zu besorgen. Das Kunststoffzeus was du da hast taugt nicht.


----------



## ex-elbangler (12. März 2005)

*AW: Fertige Vorfächer*

Das gesamte Vorfach ist aus einem stück Schnur gebunden,

der einhänger für´s Blei ist einfach dazwischen geknotet.

Ich habe gerade gesehen, das ich das ohne Gemini Rig Clips gar nicht so bauen 

kann, wie auf deiner seite beschrieben. 

Wo bekommt ihr die denn her?????|kopfkrat


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (12. März 2005)

*AW: Fertige Vorfächer*

Moin,

Frag mal bei Holger vom Top Shop an. Im Moment sind die nicht auf der Seite zu sehen aber norml hat Holger die ganzen Geschichtenzum Vorfachbau.
Dann kannst du bei Genmini auf der Seite alle Montagen sehen wie sie gabaut werden.


----------



## ex-elbangler (12. März 2005)

*AW: Fertige Vorfächer*

Danke, 
im Top Shop hatte ich auch schon geschaut aber nicht gefunden.

Ich frag mal nach.


----------



## Rosi (12. März 2005)

*AW: Fertige Vorfächer*

Wenn du wirklich nur von der Seebrücke angeln willst, brauchst du keine Shields oder Clips. Da mußt du nicht volle Pulle werfen. Weil die Shields aus som Gummizeugs sind, halten die nicht lange. Aber so fürs Erste finde ich die völlig ausreichend. Ich verwende sie fast nie, bei mir reichts auch ohne alles, weil ich nicht so viel Kraft habe. 

Die Flügelperlen sind ein schönes Spielzeug. Ist gut für die Händler und das Bruttosozialprodukt. Es gibt auch große Routationsperlen in Schockfarben als Auftriebsperlen. Ich hatte eine davon an der oberen Mundschnur (mittig und fest). Ein paar Tage war ich davon ganz begeistert, weil ständig Flundern an diesem Haken hingen. 2 Wochen später fing ich mit diesem Haken nichts mehr. Flundern sind launisch.

Wenn dus ausprobierst schau dir vorher im Wassereimer mal die Wirkung an. Der Auftrieb ist enorm, die kommen richtig an die Oberfläche. Heute bin ich der Meinung, daß die auch nur gut sind um die dt. Wirtschaft anzukurbeln.


----------



## ex-elbangler (13. März 2005)

*AW: Fertige Vorfächer*

@Rosi 

dann werde ich den Quatsch wohl lassen, mit den Flügelperlen,

ich werde  die Dinger mitnehmen,hab die ja sowieso,

Wenn sich nichts tut, kann ich die Dinger ja mal probieren,


----------



## Bellyboatangler (13. März 2005)

*AW: Fertige Vorfächer*

beim ersten Vorfach fehlt wie schon beschrieben die Perle nach dem Clip und die Klemmhülse . Die Plastikteile von Breakaways, die Du beim zweiten Vorfach verwendest sind nicht verkehrt, nur falsch gebunden. Schau mal auf dieser holländischen Seite


----------



## Bellyboatangler (13. März 2005)

*AW: Fertige Vorfächer*

Für den Anfang binde Dir dieses Vorfach nach

meine bevoryugte nachläuler Monage ist etwa wie diese


----------



## ex-elbangler (14. März 2005)

*AW: Fertige Vorfächer*

@Bellyboatangler

Danke für den Tipp, sind ja richtig gut abgebildet die Vörfächer.


----------



## Rosi (14. März 2005)

*AW: Fertige Vorfächer*

Hallo Christian, bei der Nachläufermontege sind Genie Rig Clips. Wird da oben die 1,2m lange Mundschnur eingehängt? Und unten kommt das Blei ran? Oder wo ist das Blei?


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (14. März 2005)

*AW: Fertige Vorfächer*

Richtig Rosi, in den unteren Genie Rig Clip kommt das Blei und der Haken. Ganau so binde ich meine Nachläufermontagen.
Ich meine den zweiten Link von Christian.


----------



## Rosi (15. März 2005)

*AW: Fertige Vorfächer*

MS ich auch#h Ich bin gerade am Binden fürs Mittelmeer. Dafür mußte ich allerhand Zeugs zukaufen, was ich hier nicht verwende. Stahlvorfächer, große, spitze Haken, harte Mono. Ich bin ja so gespannt, ob meine Nachläufer auch funktionieren! Unter Anderem wollte ich auch lange Mundschnüre. Da sind die Rigs sicher passend. Das vertüdelt dann nicht wenn mein sonst nicht angeln dürfender Mann damit auswirft?? Hoffe ich!


----------



## MichaelB (16. März 2005)

*AW: Fertige Vorfächer*

Moin,

beim Thema Mittelmeer werde ich doch gleich neugierig #h 

Wo / wann / auf was gehst Du los?

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Rosi (16. März 2005)

*AW: Fertige Vorfächer*

Am 18.3. nach Leucate, Südfrankreich. Landwärts haben wir den Etang de Leucate, seeseitig das Mittelmeer. Wir wollen abends/früh morgens in die Brandung. Ich habe hier im Board wenig Infos über das Mittelmeer gefunden und mich halt so durchgefragt. 
Ich habe mich also auf Seezungen, Meerbrassen, Seebarsch, Aal, Glattrochen und Hornhecht eingerichtet. Für die Goldbrasse ist das Wasser noch zu kalt, für den Wolfsbarsch fehlen die Klippen. Im Hafen will ich nicht angeln, dort sind Meeräschen. 

Ich muß noch dazu sagen, daß wir alle am Tage surfen/kiten wollen. Wenn Wind ist, geht angeln nur im Dunklen.


----------



## Froschfitz (16. März 2005)

*AW: Fertige Vorfächer*

Mach das auf jeden Fall so, dass du mindestens ein Vorfach ohne Perlen benutzt. Oft ist weniger mehr!!! Bau die Teile lieber selbst, dann weißt du schließlich, wen du für einen Knotenriss verantwortlich machen musst. Trotzdem ist es nicht ganz verkehrt, wenn du einige wenige gekaufte Vorfächer in Reserve hast.
Die Länge der Mundschnüre ist allerdings eine Wissenschaft für sich. Starke Brandung - kurze Schnüre, Ententeich - je länger, je besser, da dann die Dorsche oft nur spitz und vorsichtig beißen und beim kleinsten Widerstand das Weite suchen.
Das ist zumindest meine Erfahrung.
Viel Petri

Froschfitz


----------



## Palerado (17. März 2005)

*AW: Fertige Vorfächer*



			
				Falk Paustian schrieb:
			
		

> Mundschnur direkt in die Schlagschnur einknoten und 2.0 er Haken mit einem Wattwurm.


 ;+ Wenn das so gemacht ist wie ich glaube dass es gemacht ist dann schlingt sich die Mundschnur doch knappe 20 mal um die Schlagschnur beim Wurf, oder sehe ich das falsch?


----------



## degl (23. März 2005)

*AW: Fertige Vorfächer*

@palerdo,


so unbedingt nicht,hab falks bruder beobachten können,der immer zwei mundschnüre in die schlagschnur knüpft-dann haken ran-dann mit wurm beködert-mit seinen hammermässigen weitwurfruten in die ostsee ballert-mind.noch 30 m.weiter wie wir und er fängt|rolleyes 
und übermäßigen tüdel hat er auch nicht,werde es anfang april mal ebenso versuchen,kann dann ja nochmal berichten#h 

gruß degl


----------



## Micky (7. April 2005)

*AW: Fertige Vorfächer*



> Mundschnur direkt in die Schlagschnur einknoten



Mein Stichwort: Kann mir jemand mal sagen welchen Knoten man da macht (vielleicht sogar mit Bild) ??? Hab schon so manchen Knoten versucht, aber irgendwie haut das nie so richtig hin... #q


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (7. April 2005)

*AW: Fertige Vorfächer*

Warum willst du das denn so machen Micky? Wenn ich so was mache dann nur in Norwegen um Material zu sparen und dann binde ich eine Springerschlaufe und befestige dort die Mundschnur.


----------



## Micky (8. April 2005)

*AW: Fertige Vorfächer*

Hab mir die letzten Tage einfach mal selber Vorfächer geknotet und hab dann bei meinem Kumpel ne Montage OHNE Wirbel zwischen Mundschnur und Hauptschnur gesehen auf die er wie bekloppt Bisse hatte (zudem noch auf Salzwurm #6 ) und wenn ich mir Stopperperlen und Tönnchenwirbel sparen kann, dann mach ich das doch auch mal so. Nur die Knoten die ich dann versucht habe, sahen alles andere als haltbar und professionell aus |uhoh: #q :q 

Springerschlaufe hatte ich auch schon versucht, DAS GING AUCH GUT, aber vielleicht gibt es noch ne andere Methode?!?


----------



## haukep (8. April 2005)

*AW: Fertige Vorfächer*

Ich habe mal eine Montage für Dich aufgemalt Micky und das obwohl ich soooo müde bin...


----------

